# Yogurt? Yes or No?



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Mvinotime said:


> I have been giving my spoo pup who is close to six mos old plain Greek Yogurt as a treat, frozen in his kong. I had been doing some reading about being careful not to overload the calcium and was concerned that doing this too often might not be good in regards to that? He is currently eating Taste of the Wild dog food, not a puppy version however. He also gets coconut oil added to his food as well as treated for training etc with boiled chicken breast. He will be 6 mos old next week and already weighs 53 lbs. He is a big boy. I did not go with the puppy food as I was concerned with the protein levels along with the chicken and yogurt he receives etc being too high and growth being too fast. Any input or suggestion appreciated...thank you!


I think some greek yogurt as a snack would be just fine. Or at least, I wouldn't hesitate with my own puppies.


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

All of my dogs have gotten a spoonful of greek yogurt (a little less for Atticus since he is so tiny) with their breakfast for years. They love it and I have yet to see any negative effects.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

My dogs all love yogurt, but what they get is my homemade yogurt using organic whole milk.

The horse is already out of the barn on this for you and people can correct me if I am wrong, but isn't a large breed puppy formula slightly calorie restricted to keep them from getting too big too fast? Javelin who I think will be quite a bit bigger than Lily (and not just because he is a boy) turned 5 months on October 13th and today weighed just under 36 pounds. Six months old and over 50 pounds sounds huge to me.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Yes that sounds huge to me too; Indy is 26" and Maddy is 24" at the shoulder, and they are 47 and 44 lbs respectively


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Oh and mine love yogurt too


----------



## Mvinotime (May 25, 2015)

Thank you for your replies. He sure loves it it so I am happy it shouldn't be an issue. I am not sure with other brands but I know with TOTW the calories are slightly more as well as the protein being slightly more in the puppy formulas vs the other. I had him on puppy formula initially then switched as he was just growing so rapidly and I was concerned as he is gets the supplements etc. He is for sure a big boy. His brother from the same litter that my friend has is slightly smaller in height and weighs about 45lbs currently. He has been smaller since birth.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

We eat a lot of plain yogurt and there is nothing wrong with giving it to your puppy. I bet your puppy starts to slow down on the weight gain. These SPOO's seem to grow like weeds


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

I give Penny plain yogurt a few times a week she loves it. And my wife says yogurt is good for the lady parts so there ya go. Another yogurt bennie. 

Rick


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

I always give Abbey one rounded tablespoon of plain Greek yogurt on her breakfast, she loves it and it's good for her. I use to switch back and forth between puppy and all stages food because of growth spurts, although Abbey has kibble for breakfast and the rest is home cooked.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

I feed my spoo plain full fat organic yogurt. Make sure their are no other ingredients than whole milk and of course includes live cultures. He loves it


----------

